# Custom Earplugs



## aspiring_hunter (May 6, 2020)

Hi Friends, I am currently wondering about custom molded ear plugs. Has anyone tried these for hunting? And or target shooting? It seems like a good idea but I've never hear of anyone using them. So either they don't work, or have never been marketed aggressively. 

I fully admit that I am overly cautious when it comes to my hearing. So I'm not too interested in comments that "men don't worry about their ears while hunting....". 

I'm also not too concerned about the cost. I can run it through FSA money that needs to be used anyway. 

In summary, has anyone used custom molded earplugs? and what was your experience?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Foam plugs simply conform to the shape of any ear... and work good, are cheap etc. There just isn't a need or demand for molded ones.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The custom molded earplugs block out too much noise for my liking...uh...well...unless I'm using my 460 Smith n Wesson Thunderboomer with a muzzle break.


----------



## aspiring_hunter (May 6, 2020)

Interesting. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Sarnt5m0kr (Nov 5, 2017)

I bought the Decibullz moldable earplugs with the percussive filters. They are comfortable and decent at blocking muzzle report. They do not allow in enough ambient sound that I would wear them while sneaking around in the woods but you could carry on a conversation.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

for hunting a suppressor is nice. i won't rifle hunt without one as long as it's an option. for target shooting, double ear pro (in ear and over ear) works well. there are some nice custom ear pro available but it's pricey. i tried to shoot/hunt with an ear horn before and was unhappy with the results. also not very happy with electronic ear pro but i tolerate it for waterfowl hunting.

oh yeah, real men can't hear you talking about their lack of ear pro.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My buddy uses them varmint hunting. For us to talk he has to remove them. There is usually a couple of vendors at the gun shows that do them for about $60.00. I just use the foam ones I get for free.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I thought since you posted on the fishing equipment tab that you had someone that was going to fish with you that didn't want to listen too.:mrgreen:


----------

